# Archive really Slow



## boywaja (Sep 30, 2001)

I've been trying to read messages from the archive such as http://archive2.tivocommunity.com/tivo-vb/showthread.php?t=185328
in IE7 its really really slow.

Last I looked at the source it seems like its still calling David Bott's ad server. Not sure if that is the problem or what, but I was hoping someone could take a look at it.

I would also think that TC membership extends to the archive servers and I shouldn't see ads there anyway. I understand the membership isn't synched up so that would be a huge PITA for you though.


----------



## dkaz (Aug 30, 2007)

unfortunately, we've been somewhat "locked out" from archive2

some of our old passwords don't seem to work on that instance and some, like me, never had an account back then

David and I took an initial stab at fixing this a couple of months ago, but we got sidetracked after failing initially

I'll try to take this up in the next couple of weeks


----------



## boywaja (Sep 30, 2001)

lol. thanks for the inside scoop.

good luck!


----------



## rhuntington3 (May 1, 2001)

Ah, I was wondering what was up with archive2. Thanks for the update!


----------



## Turtleboy (Mar 24, 2001)

I was about to start a thread about archive 2. Is it just slow or broken completely. I can't get in at all, but haven't really sat and waited.


----------



## rhuntington3 (May 1, 2001)

Turtleboy said:


> I was about to start a thread about archive 2. Is it just slow or broken completely. I can't get in at all, but haven't really sat and waited.


Just be patent. The pages will eventually load.


----------



## Ruth (Jul 31, 2001)

How funny, I was just about to start a thread about Archive 2 as well. Huh. Hope it gets fixed up eventually.


----------



## rhuntington3 (May 1, 2001)

dkaz said:


> unfortunately, we've been somewhat "locked out" from archive2
> 
> some of our old passwords don't seem to work on that instance and some, like me, never had an account back then
> 
> ...


Any updates?


----------



## Fofer (Oct 29, 2000)

Looks like it's getting caught up on http://69.57.146.78/counter/counter.js

...which is a collector of site statistics, according to David Bott.


----------



## rhuntington3 (May 1, 2001)

Fofer said:


> Looks like it's getting caught up on http://69.57.146.78/counter/counter.js
> 
> ...which is a collector of site statistics, according to David Bott.


Hmmm, that address does not even return pings.


----------

